# Eheim classic 2217 too much for 29 gallon tank?



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I am considering buying a canister filter for my 29 gallon tank. After reading everyone's preferences, I am leaning towards the Eheim classic line. Many people seem to like the 2213 for a 29 gallon. I am considering between a 2215 and a 2217. the 2217 is not that much more than a 2215 and I like the idea of having a more powerful filter for a potential tank size upgrade in the future. IN people's experience would the 2217 be too much for a 29 gallon tank. I have a relatiely large fishload and prefer overfiltering. 
thank you in advance


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

overfiltering IMO is best especially with adjustable flow filters.

I personally would suggest an xp2 or xp3 depending on what size you are debating moving up to.

I have a 2213 on a 20 and while it works fine, the flow is too slow for my tastes.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 2215 running a 29 gal. I would go for the 2217, my 2215 is great but could use alittle more.
Plus you need to consider how much live stock you will have to deal w/.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you. I purchases the 2215 before I read the last post. I'll update once it is set up.


----------



## GIfishguy (May 6, 2008)

2217 pushes a lot of water, don't know if that would work out to well. I have one on my 125 Gal alone and it filters fine. But like they say overfilteration is better than under.


----------

